# Fitting the wires inside of double din radio.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

First off, because this is very important for me (and frustrating lol) I'm going to kindly ask those who have done it (which numerous ones of you have because I've seen your finishe product) to be the only ones to reply to this thread. I need actual facts and real methods, not guess work. So my question is, all of the radios wiring including antenna, gmos-044 onstar module, and every hardness that comes from the back of the radio, how did you get it to fit inside your cruze. I did see one member post and extensive write up of his double din install which showed what he did, which was cutting. I see this is unavoidable so I'm asking for more inputs and ideas on where to cut back there. What tool did you use? How much cutting? The more the better. I really do thank those who reply.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The cruze is kinda tight but there are far worse ones out there. Step one for you or anyone is wire management. Keep your wiring clean. First how did you make your connections? solder, butt connectors, scotchlocks, twist and tape etc?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I used butt connectors. During the process I made sure to keep everything very organized and neat.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Is having to cut back there normal? I haven't done this yet.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay so no input? It's cool.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry I am not on here past 6 usually during the week. The next step I would take would be to tuck the gmos to the back left going down towards the driver side foot compartment so that it does not take up any real estate. same with the connectors and factory wiring. I always solder and shrink wrap my wiring it looks better and is a better connection, as well as takes up the least amount of space.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Snappa did you snap that thing in yet ? come on man let us see !


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your response. I apologize if I'm seeming impatient. As you mentioned, I found that the wires and module does easily fit on the side pocket areas as opposed to behind the headunit itself. I saw in it an overseas video of them installing a double din in the cruze. The resolution was so simple it was staring me right in the face but it was one of those things when you are anxious you simply do see right away. I simply removed every harness and cable from the unit then deviated the main connector from the car it's self to the empty side area made acessable once the silver trim and vents were removed. From there I placed all my wiring and harness in and connect everything by pulling it through the main area. In other words I did everything I was doing before in reverse. The unit easily slides in the space to spare. Well the final part to making this 100 percent successful, I am using the metra trim piece. I am finding out that the lower black part with the havc controls won't go back on dude to the corners of the unit hitting it. I also notice that the metra trim lacks the clips that were to snap into this hvac control panel. I am thinking they omitted those for a reason....the fact that you will have to trim that tiny area of the hvac to get it to fit.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

You can see in the photo where the corner of the head meets that black part in speaking of, making it impossible to seat back. I'm asking those who have there double din install with metra or even that other brand )I helieve schose or whatever, they are the only two who makes these) what they had to do to get this final part to seat. Even if you had a local installer to do it, you could easily remove the silver trim in just a minute to reveal that part to show me what's been done. I'm begging you lol. Before I proceed to trim it, I want to make sure if this is the only option. Also if so, why did metra not mention this in the instructions?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

To answer my OWN question..... Lol I was right



this was the last step of the installation, which I accomplished today. Everything is together and in working order and looks like the car came from the factory as is. Will
post pics tomorrow during the day.


----------

